# How’s it going my brothers?



## The Moor (Dec 12, 2017)

SMIB


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 12, 2017)

Where do you hail from Sir?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 12, 2017)

Lol 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 12, 2017)

Good morning my Brothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 12, 2017)

Dig those pictures Brother 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice artwork Brother 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome to see you(?) and your Brothers out in the community Bro. Darrel!


----------



## The Moor (Dec 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Where do you hail from Sir?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


New hope lodge #3


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 12, 2017)

The Moor said:


> New hope lodge #3



Where at?


----------



## The Moor (Dec 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Where at?


Mililani hi


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 13, 2017)

How's Hawaii doing?  Both jurisdictions there used to be merged with the California ones a couple of decades ago.  Going independent has benefited both I hope.


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 13, 2017)

The Moor said:


> New hope lodge #3


MWPHAGL OF FL LABOR SYSTEM LODGE #324 F&AM PHA under the jurisdiction of the MWUGL.OF.FL District 4 Zone 1

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 13, 2017)

Darrel B Smith said:


> MWPHAGL OF FL LABOR SYSTEM LODGE #324 F&AM PHA under the jurisdiction of the MWUGL.OF.FL District 4 Zone 1
> 
> Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Huh ? 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 13, 2017)

I HAIL FROM Labor System Lodge#324 F&AM OF PANAMA CITY  FLORIDA PHA Zone 1 District 4 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 13, 2017)

Of the MOST WORSHIPFUL UNION GRAND LODGE FREE and Accepted P.H.A. Florida Belize Central America Jurisdiction inc

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 13, 2017)

Mason forgot to put that and there

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh okay I see. I was confused. Thanks for clearing that up

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 13, 2017)

You good my brother  it is  my bad for the confused 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

